# Highspeed Internet



## RosiL (21. April 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe gelesen, dass es heute schon Internet mit bis zu 50.000 kbit/s geben soll. Dieses Internet soll über Kabel funktionieren. Mich würde mal interessieren, ob diese Geschwindigkeit errreicht wird oder ob man wie bei dem normalen DSL-Anschluß unter der bestellten Geschwindigkeit bleibt. Wer benutzt bereits das Highspeed Internet zu Hause? Seid ihr damit zufrieden? Lohnt sich ein Umstieg?

Rosi


----------



## Lucius (21. April 2011)

Hi RosiL

das ist das VDSL von der T-Com, einige von meinen Bekannten haben das und sind vollends zufrieden. 

Ich persönlich habe eine 32.000er Leitung zu Hause und bei mir kommen auch 31.000 an allerdings auch nicht von der T-Com.

Ich persönlich warte noch ab bis die T-Com die Glasfaserleitungen anbietet die direkt in die Wohnung gelegt werden. 

Gruß Luicus


----------



## Kris Kringle (21. April 2011)

Ja, das ist das Internet der Telekom. Ich persönlich habe es bis jetzt noch nicht, aber ich werde es mir denke ich zulegen. Das lohnt sich eben vor allem, wenn ansonsten nur eine geringe Geschwindigkeit anliegt, was bei mir zum Beispiel der Fall ist. Blöd ist nur, dass man für VDSL bei der Telekom einen neuen Router braucht. Das heißt ich könnte den, den ich gerade benutze nicht behalten und müsste mir für teuer Geld noch einen kaufen. Das hält mich noch so ein bisschen davon ab...


----------



## Lucius (21. April 2011)

Ich sage es mal so , die Telekom ist im Gegensatz zu anderen Anbietern teuer auch wenn Sie einen guten Entstörungsservicve haben.

Allerdings sollte man auch bedenken und sich durch den Kopf gehen lassen was man wirklich mit dieser Geschwindigkeit machen möchte.

Meiner Meinung nach ist das Internet an sich noch nicht bereit für solche Geschwindigkeiten! 
Welcher Server kann seine Daten schon mit 50.000 anbieten.

Wenn man natürlich die entsprechenden Server hat und kennt dann lohnt sich das auch.

Für mich persönlich reicht eine 30.000 vollkommen aus und ich tausche mehrere GB zwischen meiner Arbeitsstelle und zu Hause aus.


----------



## RosiL (26. April 2011)

Kris Kringle hat gesagt.:


> Ja, das ist das Internet der Telekom. Ich persönlich habe es bis jetzt noch nicht, aber ich werde es mir denke ich zulegen. Das lohnt sich eben vor allem, wenn ansonsten nur eine geringe Geschwindigkeit anliegt, was bei mir zum Beispiel der Fall ist. Blöd ist nur, dass man für VDSL bei der Telekom einen neuen Router braucht. Das heißt ich könnte den, den ich gerade benutze nicht behalten und müsste mir für teuer Geld noch einen kaufen. Das hält mich noch so ein bisschen davon ab...



Hallo,
bekommt man beim Abschluß eines VDSL-Vertrages keinen solchen neue Router dazu? Muss man sich den selbst kaufen? Wie teuer würde der Router sein?

Rosi


----------



## Lucius (26. April 2011)

Hallo RosiL,

soweit ich weiß bekommst Du den von der DTAG gestellt, am besten schaust Dir deren Angebote mal auf der Seite von denen an.

(Bissl Schleichwerbung) Kabel Deutschland bietet mittlerweile ne 100 MBit Leitung an  

Gruß Norman


----------



## michaelwengert (26. April 2011)

Also wir haben bei KabelBw ne 100er Leitung.
Die Geschwindigkeit wird schon erreicht. Kommt dann halt oft auf die Gegenstelle an.

zB ne Knoppix CD kann man schon mit fast vollem Speed von nem Uni-Server laden

Geschwindigkeit schwankt aber auch oft und ist nur bei der Hälfte....


----------

